# Thanksgiving!



## RJJ (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanksgiving is just a week away and Veterans day is just behind us. After reading JD post on forwarded emails one appeared from my youngest son. He has been in the south since summer and will soon return for a brief stay. However, the email was about giving thanks.

http://www.cpmsglife2.org/MSG/Pres/td/td1.html


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Thanksgiving!

Way cool!

That feeling in your chest will be heart strings being tugged.

 :!:


----------



## JBI (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Thanksgiving!

In these difficult and tumultuous times, it is all too easy to get so wrapped up in our own small problems and difficulties that we often forget to simply remember the sacrifices of so many, be they Veterans of past wars or present, who have provided us the opportunity to live freely and without fear of oppression, as so many millions of people do each and every day.

Thank you RJJ for reminding us of what we have to be thankful for.

Godspeed to your son and his safe and expeditious return.


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Thanksgiving!



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> Thanksgiving is just a week away and Veterans day is just behind us. After reading JD post on forwarded emails one appeared from my youngest son. He has been in the south since summer and will soon return for a brief stay. However, the email was about giving thanks. http://www.cpmsglife2.org/MSG/Pres/td/td1.html


RJJ: Please thank him for his service to his country from me and my family.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Thanksgiving!

rjj, Thanks. jp


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Thanksgiving!

Yes, very nice Rjj:

Others: History Channel is running an excellent series now of WWII in HD.  Yes, lets all be thankful!


----------



## RJJ (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Thanksgiving!

To all: Didn't mean to mislead! He is away at college/ first year, not the the military. But I can say I am proud he would forward me something of that nature form his own heart. So for a 19 year old that's pretty good!


----------

